# Goodbye Win3.1.1



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

_OEM licensing for Windows 3.11 finally to end in 4 months_

Believe it or not, that headline is not a typo. John Coyne, Systems Engineer in the OEM Embedded Devices group at Microsoft, has posted a quick blog entry that broke the bad news: as of November 1, 2008, Microsoft will no longer allow OEMs to license Windows for Workgroups 3.11 in the embedded channel. That's exactly 15 years after it shipped in November 1993! Poor OEMs have so much to put up with these days; first Windows XP, and now this!

Windows for Workgroups 3.11 has of course been unavailable in retail and via client OEMs for years, but the embedded industry wanted to keep this ancient operating system around for much, much longer.

http://arstechnica.com/journals/mic...g-for-windows-3-11-finally-to-end-in-4-months


----------



## farstrider2001 (Aug 2, 2007)

i find it funny that 3.1 still existed. but then again the messege "It Is Now Safe To Turn Off Your Computer" still exists.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess having Windows 3.1 on my MSDN DVD's is a good thing, I'm still good to go!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Ha! I love this paragraph in the story:

"I'm not sure I want to believe this. How can Microsoft possibly discontinue an old operating system that has been around for so long and is so well trusted? Maybe I'll start a petition to save it! I don't want to move to something more bloated and resource-hungry if I can stay with good old Windows for Workgroups 3.11. Why fix what isn't broken? I don't like the new, the old works just fine!"


----------

